# Someone sell me on Plasma vs LCD..



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

What is your preferred choice between these two? I have it narrowed between a Samsumg or Panasonic plasma or a Sony LCD.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Everyone will have their own preferences, but after looking at a lot of different sets, I went with the Sony KDL-52XBR4 in March and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Not knowing which models you are comparing, it's difficult to say. However, the latest Sony 1080p LCD's are generally superior. Until recently, plasma TV's enjoyed better black level than LCD's, but the latest crop of LCD's have improved on that. Also, each generation of HDTV receivers have improved on scaling of input signals to their native resolution.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I've heard that plasmas are more than twice as hungry for electricity than LCDs. Wish I could find the articles I read so I could refresh my memory.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Quite partial to Samsung LCD's myself, but, out of the 3, a new Sony LCD would be my way to go. 

Energy savings of LCD over Plasma for one. No screen burn-in on LCD for another (Plasma's are pretty susceptible to burn in, especially during the first 1,000 hours of use). As far as picture quality and black level, there is not the huge difference between the two that there once was. Newer LCD's have much higher refresh rates than older ones, so ghosting isn't really a problem anyone either.

Up to you ultimately, but if it were me, I would go for an LCD over Plasma at this point.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got a Samsung plasma and a Sony LCD, though likely models that aren't as new as what you are considering. 

My plasma has a better HD picture than my LCD, darker black levels and brighter display. The SD picture is superior on the plasma, it doesn't have the blockiness of the LCD. 

In my experience the faster refresh rate of the new TVs isn't a big deal because the low quality signals from the networks is the much more significant cause of smearing (e.g. fast sports action). Might make a difference to a gamer though, or why not spend the extra money if you've got it. 

Make sure that you can live with the viewing angle of the LCD. Don't think that they're as bad as the projection TVs though. 

Hopefully you will be able to compare your models side-by-side to make the best comparison.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i didnt vote due to the poll not having model numbers.
although, i would pick just about any plasma over the sony lcd unless it was an XBR


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd pick front projection or rear projection over either, because I like Big Screen TV's.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

IMO I would go with.....

1) Sony XBR5 series
2) The new Samsung LCD line (the ones just released about 6 weeks ago).
3) The other Sony LCD models
4) Panasonic Plasma

I would also add Pioneer Elite to the list and make that #4 and move Panasonic down to #5.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DLP 
(LED or Laser engine)

My next will likely be front projection LED, I too like big screens.  I'm hoping for about 147"

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm hoping for about 147"


:eek2:


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

dave29 said:


> i didnt vote due to the poll not having model numbers.
> although, i would pick just about any plasma over the sony lcd unless it was an XBR


Here are the model numbers I'm looking at:

Panasonic: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8722448&type=product&id=1200703056233

Samsung: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8749376&type=product&id=1202650190227

Sony LCD: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8804706&type=product&id=1206141947430

I love the Sony name, but I hate to spend more money for less screen size just to get the Sony.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I personally prefer a more CRT-like picture, like an old Sony XBR tube display.

Try to find a showroom where you can audition your candidates side-by-side. I haven't checked in about 6 months, but up until then, I still hadn't seen a top of the line LCD that outclassed a good quality plasma for pure picture quality. The plasma picture was much more "pleasing", with the LCD picture looking "digital" to my eyes. 

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I would vote for a Sharp Aquos LCD since thats what I have. I have had 2 of them each have serviced me well. The first one lasted me about 3-4 years then had it replaced when the HDMI connection stopped working. Was one of those old school ones with a separate tuner box. I know have a 1080p model with 3 HDMI inputs which for me is MUCH better and more pleasing to the eyes. That said really wouldn't matter if the TV was LCD, Plasma etc. if your going to mess it up hooking it to cable why bother.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cable Lover said:


> Here are the model numbers I'm looking at:
> 
> Panasonic: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8722448&type=product&id=1200703056233
> 
> ...


out of those 3, i would look at the panny and the sammy side by side. they are going to be really similiar. forget about the sony


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> DLP
> (LED or Laser engine)
> 
> My next will likely be front projection LED, I too like big screens.  I'm hoping for about 147"
> ...


i too, love DLP's


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

If you want the best picture go with Pioneer Plasma while you still can!!!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Adding fuel to the fire, now that you've indicated the models you've viewed: If I were looking at Sony LCD's, I'd prefer the XBR 1080p models.
As to plasma -- biggest problem with them these days is glare on the screen (most models don't have a matte finish like LCD's have). LCD's tend toa abe a bit brighter as well. 
I have to agree with others that the Pioneer Elite series merits consideration.

Screen size: If your viewing distance is going to be 8 feet or more, forget about 37 to 40 inch sets. Size really does matter with HDTV receivers. 37 to 40 inch receivers these days equate to bedroom TV's..

Look at an HDTV purchase as being a major investment. This is why you see many people advising you to go large (even to the point of suggesting front panel projectors). 

Despite all the hype from Texas Instruments, DLP receivers constitute a niche market. 

Of the receivers you mentioned, I'd go with the Panasonic Plasma (despite the fact that I have two LCD receivers.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

How bright is your room? and do you have windows in the room? If it's bright with windows... definetly LCD, the plasma tend to have really bad glare (although this is improving). I have a 52" Sony.. LOVE IT!!


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Love my Panny Plasma, and the smaller Vizio for that matter. While I like my LCD's too, I think the black levels and colors look better on the plasmas, especially in the larger sizes.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

it looks like he is on about a $900 budget, with that in mind.... you cant do much better than the panny or sammy


----------



## NOLANSKI (Apr 4, 2007)

djlong said:


> I've heard that plasmas are more than twice as hungry for electricity than LCDs. Wish I could find the articles I read so I could refresh my memory.


The difference is minuscule..really just a few dollars.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have had plenty of plasma's and LCD's.

Both have their pro's and con's.

Here is my opinion.

Plasma

Limitations on altitude - if you live in a mountainous region
Not best fit for bright rooms - glare
Not good for static images - Very susceptible to burn in
Pixel loss - as tubes age, you lose pixels, some warranties require a certain percentage of lost pixels before they will replace your tube - tube not serviceable
I have had a plasma that the whole corner was burn out, not covered under warranty
Actual viewing resolution can not match that of a high end LCD.
LCD

Slower refresh response time - Can cause jaggies on edge definition and or pixel smudging on action. Newer higher end units can offer 8ms and less refresh rates which can help minimize this.
In most cases back lighting can be serviced
Plasma doesn't fully reproduce same viewing resolutions on the avg model
Not as much glare in bright rooms, unless your LCD is like mine with a glass panel
No worrying about burn-in
Less power consumption - yes it is measurable 
Usually lighter

Having said that, working for a couple display manufacturers, I push LCD to my friends. OLED and LCD are the way to go IMHO.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Hopefully, the OP's bought his TV by now.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Hopefully, the OP's bought his TV by now.


 :lol:... closing


----------

